# White spot on Puppies Nose



## rainbowhund (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a question regarding coloring on a GSD puppy. 

I have recently Purchased a "show able" GSD puppy, I have not yet picked her out of a litter. I have noticed from the pictures that some of the puppies have a white spot just above thier black nose. I understand that a black nose is imperative for showing a GSD, I am wondering if I should try to pick a pup without this distinction for showing? I asked my vet and he recommended that I contact your organization for the answer. Can you provide some insight or refer me to somewhere I can find this information?

Thanks for your time!

Rainbowhund


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How old are the pups?


----------



## rainbowhund (Mar 30, 2010)

the puppies are about one month old.

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are planning on showing the pup, I would get one with black leather. I don't know why a pup would have white on the nose leather, when they are newborn the nose isn't black but by a month old they should be darker.
Bumping this up for more exposure...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you have any pictures? I'm having a hard time pictured what you are describing (or I should say for some reason what I have pictured in my head isn't what I think you mean).


----------

